

Steve Jobs: There won't be a Mac app store - anderzole
http://www.macstories.net/news/steve-jobs-no-mac-app-store/

======
kevbin
The headline is misleading. As the article points out, it's not clear what
Jobs is "noping": that there will be a Mac app store, that Macs will only run
Apple-authorized software, or that there is such a rumor going around.

I suspect Jobs is saying "nope" to the "no software without authorization from
Apple will run on Mac OS X" and nothing more.

Pretty cool to get an email from sjobs@apple.com, but why doesn't he use the
ridiculous stationary included with his Mail.app program?

------
iamdave
I want to find out who started that rumor and take their internet connection
away from them.

~~~
raimondious
Here's the original rumor <http://rixstep.com/1/20100424,00.shtml>

